# 01967 + 01968 and 62319



## EllieAnn (Jun 1, 2011)

When is it appropriate to bill both of these to the insurance company? Many patients are given Anesthesia Agents along with the placement of the epidural for post op pain management. Most insurances deny stating it's included in the "Surgical Global Package".


----------



## gost (Jun 1, 2011)

Is the doc actually doing two epidural catheter placements?  If the post op doses are administered via the epidural catheter placed for delivery, billing an additional placement is not appropriate.


----------



## EllieAnn (Jun 2, 2011)

In the case of 01961, is it not appropriate to bill the hookup of an epidural (62319) as well?


----------



## gost (Jun 3, 2011)

Only if the CRNA placed the catheter and it was not the catheter placed to deliver the anesthesia for the procedure.


----------



## EllieAnn (Aug 8, 2011)

For instance, a repeat c-section is performed, our Anesthesiologist does a Combined Spinal/ Epidural. He cocuments that the spinal is done for immediate block. The epidural catheter is in place for the post op pain. Would that warrant billing 01961 + 62319-59?

Thank you,
Ellie-Ann


----------



## danastiff (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: 01967, 01968 & 62319*

For vaginal to ceserean delivery with post op pain we use: 01967, 01968 and 62311ob-59. Hope this helps!


----------

